# How Safe Is Mexico???



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi-- due to the increase in murders and kidnappings in Mexico--we are having second thoughts about retiring in Guadalajara. Can anyone comment on the situation and how safe they feel living and driving around Mexico? We are currently living on the border(El Paso,TX) where even going to the Juarez airport has become dangerous! We appreciate any insight--thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will breathe a sigh of relief as you settle into Guadalajara, compared to where you are now. We find walking around in Guadalajara a pleasant experience and don't fear for our safety. Sure, there may be a pickpocket in a crowded area, etc., but one must be 'situationally aware' in any large city. The kidnappings and murders that you read about are primarily political or drug related and don't involve the average tourist or retiree. There is petty, opportunistic crime, generally non-violent, and the occasional attempt at robbery of drivers by police and others looking for quick cash. Those of great wealth or who 'flash' jewelry or money may even make themselves targets. All in all, we feel much safer here in Jalisco than we do when we are in the USA; a place we now avoid visiting.


----------



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your response! We have alway felt safe in GDL but it seems that the news here in the US are reporting an increase in kidnappings and murders all over Mexico!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is an increase, as you have read, primarily due to the success of reducing the drug trade from Columbia through the Caribbean to the USA. That has forced the trade through, and from Mexico with the resultant wars between the various cartels, as well as the involvement of government troops and police forces. Unfortunately, it won't ever stop as long as Americans keep spending more and more on drugs and the country does nothing to cut off the demand.
The good news is that there is little random violent crime in Mexico like there is in the USA.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I had the same reaction to the first paragraph of an article I read, but when I got deeper into the article, it was pretty clear that most of the problems are in the border towns, mostly in Chihuahua state.


----------



## joco69 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mexico is much safer than the USA, the crime reports that you hear about back home are as other viewers say mostly drug related. Guadalajara and Lakeshore are pretty safe places for expats as are most other Tourist areas with maybe the exception being the City of Mexico, DF. were you definitely should be careful at night and only hire official taxis recommended by you Hotel, never stop a cruising taxi, they can be dangerous.
Enjoy Mexico and forget about all the bad things the american news media says about it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I sometimes suspect that Lou Dobbs is trying to propagandize Mexico in the American mind; after all, Mexico has oil too.


----------

